# Vinyl Cracking



## theartfulprinter (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all
I'm fairly new to the heat vinyl tranfer method. I have a Roland Cutter which I love, and have a few satisfied customers. However, one or two customers have heard that heat applied vinyl cracks after being worn and washed for a while. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

theartfulprinter said:


> However, one or two customers have heard that heat applied vinyl cracks after being worn and washed for a while. Does anyone know if this is true?


With _any_ imprinting method, there is a danger that the design will crack if it was applied improperly (wrong temperature, not enough pressure, etc). But this is not the norm. If you apply it correctly, the vinyl should last as long as the shirt.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

theartfulprinter said:


> Hi all
> I'm fairly new to the heat vinyl tranfer method. I have a Roland Cutter which I love, and have a few satisfied customers. However, one or two customers have heard that heat applied vinyl cracks after being worn and washed for a while. Does anyone know if this is true?


I have never seen vinyl crack. I am suprised a customer off the street actually knows what vinyl shirt decoration actually is. I think they probably got that info from another source who wasnt any more familiar with vinyl than plastisol transfers or digitally printed and applied transfers. Quality vinyl will probably out last the shirt when applied correctly.


----------



## theartfulprinter (Jan 26, 2007)

Jasonda said:


> If you apply it correctly, the vinyl should last as long as the shirt.


Thank you Jasonda. You've put my mind at rest.

Ann


----------



## theartfulprinter (Jan 26, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I have never seen vinyl crack. I am suprised a customer off the street actually knows what vinyl shirt decoration actually is.


Thank you David. I was surprised too. I thought perhaps that they knew something I didn't know. The cutter having cost me an arm and a leg, you can appreciate my concern!

Ann


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

the supersilver "Deco Film" will crack if applied to a t' with baby fine ribbing.

However the same supersilver is fine on gilden t's has been perfectly fine.

Other regular vinyl applied to other fine ribbed t's has also been fine.


----------



## theartfulprinter (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info you Robin, well worth knowing.

Ann


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been using the vinyl for years and never had a crack yet. My personal shirts I have washed 50 or 60 times and they still look new.


----------



## theartfulprinter (Jan 26, 2007)

lauerja said:


> I have been using the vinyl for years and never had a crack yet. My personal shirts I have washed 50 or 60 times and they still look new.


Thank you Jim. I am fairly new to vinyl transfers, so I need to check out myths I've heard.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I am suprised a customer off the street actually knows what vinyl shirt decoration actually is.



Hardly anyone outside of the business knows about it in the US, but from what I've heard, vinyl/flock may be more common and/or more well-known over in the UK, where the original poster is from. This might explain why the average Joe knew of the process, anyway =)


----------



## theartfulprinter (Jan 26, 2007)

Twinge said:


> Hardly anyone outside of the business knows about it in the US, but from what I've heard, vinyl/flock may be more common and/or more well-known over in the UK, where the original poster is from. This might explain why the average Joe knew of the process, anyway =)


Yes, could be. Anyway, I'm sure they've got it wrong about it cracking!

Thanks

Ann


----------



## foxesfarm (Dec 30, 2006)

Back in the 1980's (gasp) I bought several t-shirts from a place that you picked the design and shirt you wanted, and they heat transfered it there right in front of you. Neat way to allow variety without so much inventory. Well, I was so encanted at watching the process that i ordered several shirts. Those heat transfered designs did crack over the years (especially as I gained weight), mostly noticed when they came out of the dryer. The new stuff is much better, but stuff still happens on a rare occaision, especially with improper care.

Because of that shop, people over 30 in the 100,000 population ciy of duluth aren't very trustful of heat transfers. I prefer to tell them about this neat vinyl or better yet, flock.


----------



## theartfulprinter (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Kathy
Thanks for your reply. I think it's mostly older folk who remember transfer prints cracking. The manufacturer claims that their new stuff can be washed at high temperatures, (except glitter and glow in the dark), dry cleaned, tumble dried and ironed - although I wouldn't recommend ironing the motif top side. As I'm fairly new to this, I am just a bit wary!
Ann


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> one or two customers have heard that heat applied vinyl cracks


I think my vinyl shirts will wear out before the vinyl cracks. I have one that has been washed at least 30 times and it is good as the day I did it. However the shirt is getting a beating. If a customer "heard something" then I would ask where, when and why. if they can't answer then it may have come from someone who doesn't do vinyl and doesn't want to lose business.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

The only time I've seen vinyl crack is on a thin line going horizontally on a stretchy material... once. The stuff is strong and won't break down like an old transfer.


----------



## Deucex (Mar 18, 2007)

I have been at this for a few months and some of my shirts are cracking. I have just started to notice this over the past week.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

We have also discovered some cracking......but its with "Color Print" for our Thermal Printer. I believe it is from Specialty Products.

But all the spectra cuts and thermoflexs' are doing great!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Deucex said:


> I have been at this for a few months and some of my shirts are cracking. I have just started to notice this over the past week.


Just to clarify, your vinyl pressed shirts are cracking?

Do you have any pictures of it that you could share? I'd be interested to see what this looks like on vinyl.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree...I think the thermal inks and or the wax ribbons are whats actually cracking. Maybe even the thermal vinyl substrate but I have never seen thermoflex plus crack.


----------

